# 40 gallon hex stocking ideas



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

It's something like 18" wide x ~18 deep x height is past the armpit by a few inchs.

I'd like 5-10 suggestions for configurations of the live stock here from large sized fish to lots of fish. 

One things for sure I'm going to have to extend that AC70 intake pipe to hit the bottom.

I know one of the suggestions I've thought about is a shrimp house with a lot of shrimp so I can see them all going nuts devoiring the zucchini and such.  Well may be able to side benefit by that by selling some shrimp to fund some other projects. 

Thanks


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Seems most stockings I checked online are for standard sizingsand the usual 5-29 gal list I check iirc does not show anything for 40gal hex. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am in he middle of the same kind of project - a 35 hex that I am putting in my front entrance as a bit of a show peice.

Angels are good, as they like deeper rather than wider, but even they will out grow it soon enough. I nice group of endlers or guppies, smaller rasboras, Scarlet badis are nice but not too common, rams, and of course small plecos. I am panning on some shrimp and maybe some electric blue crays depending on the other fish in there.

Check out this thread, I already asked the question somewhere else.

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=15937


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> I am in he middle of the same kind of project - a 35 hex that I am putting in my front entrance as a bit of a show peice.
> 
> Angels are good, as they like deeper rather than wider, but even they will out grow it soon enough. I nice group of endlers or guppies, smaller rasboras, Scarlet badis are nice but not too common, rams, and of course small plecos. I am panning on some shrimp and maybe some electric blue crays depending on the other fish in there.
> 
> ...


I always thought plecos needed wide spacing. Now that has me intrigued if I can mix in a few corycats, otocats, a small rasping pleco for harder algae, guppies and shrimp all in one.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> I always thought plecos needed wide spacing. Now that has me intrigued if I can mix in a few corycats, otocats, a small rasping pleco for harder algae, guppies and shrimp all in one.


You would need to keep the plecos small (no common monsters) and I think corys migt object to the distance from top to bottom, but I am no cory expert.

I would sub the cory's for some pictus cats - I have 4 in my 65 and I dont think they have ever left the 12" space on the bottom they live on. Just swim in circles all day but nicer looking than the corys.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Really there are no large fish options for your tank because of the lack of lateral swim space, most fish swim side to side the majority of the time and the narrowness of the tank elimates a lot of choices. Hex tanks are hard to stock because of this they tend to be too tall.


----------

